# How to choose which fry to keep



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

2 weeks ago I got alot of Balloon Molly fry approx 14-15 all doing really well. They are growing so fast & looking like miniature fish now.

I'm planning to keep 2 or 3 - how do I choose the ones to keep? 

Also do I now start to cut down slightly on their feeding? I've been feeding them a tiny pinch maybe up to 6 times a day & syphoning off any waste from the bare bottom on the tank.

Any advice would be great-thanks peeps


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Continue the feeding til they are at least 3/4 of an inch, at this point you should easily tell male and female and also see any deformities making your selection easier.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

good advise from dalfed


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed. I didnt choose which of my guppy fry to keep until they were about 2 1/2 months old. At that point, you could sex them, see any deformities, any difference in colors, sizes, ect.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would wait til thay get about 3 months and keep the best looking one for yourself.thats what I do


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Be warned that some livebearers will not show their true sex up till a year!They will all appear female in the beginning and for some time, but often what would be thought to a female(as other males have shown) will change to a male after being removed from the other males(hormones in the water and a natural defense mechanism).


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Be warned that some livebearers will not show their true sex up till a year!They will all appear female in the beginning and for some time, but often what would be thought to a female(as other males have shown) will change to a male after being removed from the other males(hormones in the water and a natural defense mechanism).


Keeping the fry isolated helps to eliminate this behavior by what I've read so I think the Bandits idea of hormones or defence mechanism is probably spot on.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Also when choosing the fry you want to choose what is visually pleasing to you. If you like the color of a fry (assuming it is healthy) you should keep it. I enjoy breeding and crossing livebearer strains to see what colors I can come up with.

Enjoy the hobby -Z


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

agreed z1200! I kept 4 of my female tequila sunrise fry to hopefully breed with my yellow cobra...hopefully get some nice stuff!


----------

